# AGR Northeast Zone



## wayman (Mar 5, 2009)

AGR's "Northeast Zone" includes the entire route of the Keystone, Empire, and Downeaster services; the entire routes of the Adirondack, Vermonter, and Ethan Allen; and the entire territory of the NEC Regionals, including Richmond and Newport News which are clearly out of the "NEC" proper.

1, Since some long-distance trains are obviously allowed for NEZ awards (eg, the Adirondack), I assume this means that one could take the Silver Meteor from NYP to RVR as a "Northeast Zone" award trip? As in, one is not limited to a Regional? Or is there some restriction beyond "what the map shows" that specifically excludes taking long-distance trains to/from Richmond?

2, With an NEC Regional being extended to Lynchburg (just as some are extended to Newport News), will AGR enlarge the "Northeast Zone" to include the route to Lynchburg?

3, If one can take a Silver NYP-RVR as a NEZ award, and if LYH gets added to the NEZ, then in theory one might be able to take the Crescent PHL-LYH as a NEZ award?

I have no idea how likely it is that the NEZ would actually be expanded... I sort of have my doubts that AGR would think of this. But if this all came to pass, I would be a very happy camper!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2009)

As long as it is within the Northeast Zone, I would certainly say that you could take a Silver from NYP-RVR. Just last week, I got a NEZ award from KIN-BUF. That included a Regional from KIN to NYP and from NYP to BUF was the *LSL*!


----------



## AlanB (Mar 12, 2009)

wayman said:


> AGR's "Northeast Zone" includes the entire route of the Keystone, Empire, and Downeaster services; the entire routes of the Adirondack, Vermonter, and Ethan Allen; and the entire territory of the NEC Regionals, including Richmond and Newport News which are clearly out of the "NEC" proper.
> 1, Since some long-distance trains are obviously allowed for NEZ awards (eg, the Adirondack),


The Adirondack is not considered a long-distance train, it is considered a corridor or State sponsored train.


----------

